# Snow Blower Tire Chains Make a difference



## sublime68charge

Hello and thanks for replay's in advance.

Will tire Chains make a difference on Snow Blowers?

I have a older Areins ST350 that has little turf Tamer Tires, 4.10/350x4 tire on it and all they due is spin on the pavement it seems.

The Snow Blower is my current back up to my Honda Foreman with a 60" Blade on it.

The Blower gets used for a 6'x12' Patio and walkway through the yard every snow fall that is over 2" and toward the end of the season when my windrows on the sidewalk "Corner Lot with Sidewalks down both sides and up to front Door of House" get to high for the ATV to push the snow over the banks the blower gets pressed into duty there also.

So been looking around and found over at Tirechains.com web site and found these http://tirechain.com/4.10-3.50x4.htm
for $30 dollars and wondered how much of an impact they would make?
Would I get more Push on the blower or is it that this is a smaller lighter unit that will just spin the tires with chains any way.

and would Chains impact being able to pull the Snow Blower Backwards by Hand the Reverse Dosn't work on the Blower any more and if I remeber correctly even when it did work it was still faster to just pull the blower back by hand and make another Pass on the Patio. I usual Split it in half and Blow for 6' pull back move over 1 width and blow 6' etc, make 6-8 pass turn chute around due other half of patio and call it a day but I seem to alway have to help/fight the blower to gain traction when pushing into the deeper snow
that drifts in against the fence.

It has been a great unit for me over the years. Heck its still on its first tank of gas for this year and starts with the first 3 pulls. Though Inital start up had to use the Elec Start on it.

And I like that its light enough I can Grunt it up and in the back of the Truck If I have to hall it around to my other house's for snow removal.

Thanks for your thoughts on this.

sorry for rambling on so long.


----------



## kwollen

I have an older (mid 80's) Sears 7 hp that came with chains. I took them off since I had a paved drive and didn't have much of a spin problem. I have since moved to Pa. and no pavement. On one of my moves, prior to coming here, I threw out the chains rather than move them. Well after 3 years of plowing deeper snow and mostly having a snow packed base, I bought chains and boy am I glad I did! I used to have to lean into the blower and force it through some areas, now it goes on it's own. I can use a faster speed also. 

I originally had a problem with the chains wanting to fall off. Finally I let all the air out of the tires so I could tighten the chains up and on more falling off. Also I used a couple of tie wraps to keep the excess chain from flopping around and also to reinforce the adjustment clip so it couldn't open.


----------



## rjfetz1

I purchased chains @ tirechains.com for my Kubota and it is unstopable now. Then for my snowblower. Well worth the money.


----------



## DFLS

rjfetz1;496878 said:


> I purchased chains @ tirechains.com for my Kubota and it is unstopable now. Then for my snowblower. Well worth the money.


So that's why grandfather had them on the Ahrens...:salute:


----------



## rjfetz1

DFLS;496884 said:


> So that's why grandfather had them on the Ahrens...:salute:[/QUOTE
> 
> I copied chains from him , like you copy smilies from me...  stick to the topic


----------



## RipT

As the others have said, chains will make a BIG improvement!


----------

